# Hunting Round For 45 Colt



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am using a 250 grain lead bullet in front of 6 grains of Red Dot. If I am correct that should put me around 830 fps ans 400# of energy. Is this an adequate round, with propper shot placement, for white tail deer inside of 50 yards or do I need something stronger? Thanks.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It should be up to the task. 

Alliant lists 6gr of Red Dot launching a 255 gr bullet @ 830 fps with a chamber pressure of 12,000 CUP.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Good deal. That is the maximum distance that I think I am capable of. Out of curiosity, what would be the max distance for that load if I were to get better? Thanks again.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*.45 Colt hunting load*

You don't specify what kind of revolver (or pistol) you are using. But what you specify is about factory performance, which is marginal for white tails.

I use a 250gr JHP with 14.0grs HS-6 for about 1140 fps, which is good to about 100 yards. I try to keep the range under that, but will take it if I feel comfortable with it. This load is for the Ruger Blackhawk only. I have shot it in Colts, but though its safe, its a little too stout for the Colt.

Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You don't specify what kind of revolver (or pistol) you are using. But what you specify is about factory performance, which is marginal for white tails.


 Hmmm...Ruger section and .45 Colt question...just a guess but proberly a Ruger SA revolver which is built on the same frame regardless if it's a Bisley, BH or the SBH. (there was a SBH .45 ). Only other choice is one of the less common Redhawks.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Hmmm...Ruger section and .45 Colt question...just a guess but proberly a Ruger SA revolver which is built on the same frame regardless if it's a Bisley, BH or the SBH. (there was a SBH .45 ). Only other choice is one of the less common Redhawks.


All I know is that there's the Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk, Vaquero, Redhawk, and Super Redhawk(if you count .454). If I'm not mistaken, they're all different frames.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk, centerfire Bisley, and Vaquero (not the New Vaquero) are all built on the same size frame. The Vaquero's frame is identical to the Bisley/Blackhawk with the exception of having fixed sights and lacks the flat top feature.

All of the above named models have heavier frames than the Colt clones and will take heavier loads. This is not to say heavy loads will "blow up" the smaller framed guns, but will batter them (and the shooter) much worse.

Certainly the Colt will take some very heavy loads, but the possibility of stretching the frame at the top strap is very much present.

Also, the New Vaquero and .357 Blackhawks are built on smaller frames, identical in size to the three-screw .357s made prior to 1973. A diet of heavy .45 Colt loads should not be used in these guns. Already some owners of the new .357 Blackhawk are talking about caliber conversions to .44 Special or .45 Colt.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up. I know practically nothing about SA's. I've always been intrigued by them and have been resisting the impulse to get a Blackhawk.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

can the super redhawk take as much juice as the super blackhawk?

if not, is it because the super blackhawk is single action?

or are the frames different for both?

or a different frame and single action?

or what?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

rasgun said:


> can the super redhawk take as much juice as the super blackhawk?
> 
> if not, is it because the super blackhawk is single action?
> 
> ...


The Redhawk/Super Redhawk and Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk are different frames altogether. The Redhawk and Super Redhawk share many action parts but different frame construction. The Blackhawk/Super blackhawk are single actions that differ only in caliber and features.

All will digest many heavy loads of appropriate caliber.

Bob Wright


----------

